# Meet Artemis ~ My first ratty! (lots of pics)



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

This is Artemis. I just got him today and I'm already in LOVE! He's a mismarked bareback dumbo, I think. He also has a little white spot on his head and a couple black spots on his belly.  He's very sweet and likes to chatter.

Climbing!








It looks like he has a little comet on his head! 








Peeking out into the world...








Exploring the top level!








Mmmmm... Yogies!









I'm a little worried because one of his eyes looks a little watery... You might be able to see it in the last pic. Could he have scraped it or something? Or should I not worry.


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry the pics are kinda big... forgot to resize! :0


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

My Khloe's eye was very red and watery when she was a baby and still nursing. I was initially concerned about a URI, but after taking a closer look, it seemed it got scratched somehow. It cleared up completely after a few days.

Give him a few days, and if it doesn't clear up, try to find a vet in your area that takes rats.

BTW - he's cute!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks. Now I'm sure he scratched it in the little cardboard pet carrier, bcuz it wasn't like that in the store.


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh and because I'm new cage hunting, how big is your cage and where did you get it?


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

I got it @ Petsmart. It's 2 feet tall, 17 inches wide. It has 3 levels with ladders, and it was like $46 I think.


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

What a cutie! My boy Bert has the same thing with his eye the past day or so. Chances are it's just a scratch.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cute. ^_^


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a sweety pie!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cute !! does he have a buddy ?


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, all! Yes, he lives alone. I want to get him a friend, but my mom won't let me . So I try to give him lots of attention and toys to chew on.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

He would be alot happier with a friend..And even if you do have him out alot and play with him. Nothing can replace a rat friend. Maybe have your mum read through some ratties advice round the forums. She should come round and understand that its in the interest of the animals care.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

he's gonna be a very confused boy....artemis is the name of a greek GODDESS....but other than that he's adorable.


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking about the boy's name Artemis. Maybe it's like one of those both-gender names, like Leslie or Kelly. Also, I just liked the name. 

I asked my mom, but she doesn't really like rats (She was reluctant to even let me get Artie...) and she said no. But I'm still trying!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

aawww......so cute!!! My Mom also wont let me get another rat! Your not alone!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Eliza!!!!He is cute!!!!Mabe in a couple of weeks, he can meet oreo(he's more social with other rats than Ollie)


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow therre are alot of us I got my first one without telling her tho (she was far from pleased)


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Aweee, he's a real cutie! I've always wanted a dumbo.........can't seem to find one anywhere though :'(


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

nice


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

hey i have that problem too. its my mom whose holding me back! other wise if it wasnt for her i would probably have like 10 ratties. i think i am gonna make her read one of the things on this forum to prove to her. BTW little artemisis is quite cute. =]


----------

